# Rottweiler: Hair loss, skin irritation



## tchasemaria (May 12, 2008)

I have a 7 year old female Rottweiler and I recently found out that she has an allergy to the cheaper brands of dog food. At least, this is what the vet told me. She prescribed some steroids and antibiotics, and Aisha(the dog) did seem to get better. I changed her food to something she's not allergic too, but now she's relapsed, so I wonder if it was an allergy at all. Her hair doesn't fall out, it's as if it's irritated and she's trying to rid her body of hair. She scratches an area 'til the hair is almost all gone and moves on to a different place. Her skin isn't red, isn't irritated except for where she's scratched too deeply. She has also lost about 15 pounds since the first time she got sick, but the vet said she doesn't have worms. 
If anyone has suggestions to what the problem might be or what might sooth her so she won't scratch, please let me know. What I'm most worried about is how deeply she scratches. She has places where the draws blood and I'm worried about possible infection.


----------



## jakl (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't know what to do to fix her. wish i could. been through a simmilar situaion, benadryl can help, but please continue with your vet. also visit the food forum? they might have more ideas about food alergies?


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Sounds like a hot spot. Definitely switch her to a food with a single protein source, such as Natural Balance Duck and Sweet Potato (there are others), but don't rule out contact or respiratory allergies. 

The main thing is to provide relief for the itching, so she stops scratching and biting herself raw. What I've used is made by EQyss, called Micro-Tek Shampoo and Micro-Tek Spray (to use between shampoos, and best results when combined). It provides immediate relief for the itching, and also helps to heal, and reduce scarring. (I have no affiliation to EQyss or anyone who sells it, have simply used it and found that it works like no other products tried before, or since). 

You can also do the following:

Add Omega 3 Fatty Acids
Add Apple Cider Vinegar to water (don't worry - she'll still drink!)
Add plain, live culture yogurt to food

Sometimes, even rinsing the dog after a bath with vinegar will help, but, if you're using the EQyss Micro-Tek, don't do this. You can read what the Micro-Tek is, and what it does by going to their website: www.eqyss.com
You can buy it online at many suppliers, one of which is KvVet Supply, where I get mine. (Our astronauts used this product as a decontaminant after being in space!) It's used for fungal and bacterial infections, including rain rot, ringworm, yeast and bacterial infections. 

My daughter's friend had a Rotti whose entire back end and tail were bald and chewed raw. The Micro-Tek cleared it up, and she used Their Mega-Tek Rebuilder on the bald spots (it promotes hair growth on bald spots, and humans who are on chemo use it), most of which filled in with new hair growth. 

Good luck to you. Poor girl, it's awful to see them so miserable.


----------



## tchasemaria (May 12, 2008)

poodleholic said:


> Sounds like a hot spot. Definitely switch her to a food with a single protein source, such as Natural Balance Duck and Sweet Potato (there are others), but don't rule out contact or respiratory allergies.
> 
> The main thing is to provide relief for the itching, so she stops scratching and biting herself raw. What I've used is made by EQyss, called Micro-Tek Shampoo and Micro-Tek Spray (to use between shampoos, and best results when combined). It provides immediate relief for the itching, and also helps to heal, and reduce scarring. (I have no affiliation to EQyss or anyone who sells it, have simply used it and found that it works like no other products tried before, or since).
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, I'll definitely try out your suggestions. My main worry is that she's not scratching because she itches. Her skin is not irritated. She doesn't continue to scratch an area after the hair is gone. The places where it's raw are just where her nails happen to nick the skin repeatedly. I'm worried that it's something psychological rather than a physical illness. Maybe this is me being paranoid, but her symptoms seem very odd to me.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Excellent suggestions given, I hope one of them works for you. Did the vet test her thyroid? Sometimes that gets out of whack and causes a whole lot of problems. If none of the suggestions work I would see a dermatologist for further work up. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------

